# Just spent $1600 on repairs.



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).

Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now. 

I've only been using this car for Uber for only a little over a year. I drive part-time. I thank my lucky stars that I have a well-paying job but for those that don't, can you really afford that kind of money when it comes to it? 

I would think most people can't afford costly repairs. Especially when it comes to safety like getting new tires or brakes. My Uber "career" wouldn't have covered $1600 worth of repairs. Hell, if I weren't driving for Uber I probably could have gone another two years before I had to do these repairs. I'm so done with Uber. 

What's your most expensive cost in regards to repairing your vehicle?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Engine replacement


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

$1600 for that?? Stop going to the dealer. You know why they call them the "stealership", right? 

Those are all minor and simple repairs. You should have gotten that done for half of that. Even less if you could do the repairs yourself minus the tires.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> $1600 for that?? Stop going to the dealer. You know why they call them the "stealership", right?
> 
> Those are all minor and simple repairs. You should have gotten that done for half of that. Even less if you could do the repairs yourself minus the tires.


I don't really know how to fix cars. And I don't go to the small mechanic shops around here because they wanted to charge me $2000 for a complete repair on the front end of my old Impala about a month after I just got it done, from Chevy lol. Needless to say I don't trust them.

Perhaps you're right, Ecoboost. The dealer is expensive but this particular dealer has dealt with all of our Nissans we ever owned dating back to 2007.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Jayman said:


> I don't really know how to fix cars. And I don't go to the small mechanic shops around here because they wanted to charge me $2000 for a complete repair on the front end of my old Impala about a month after I just got it done, from Chevy lol. Needless to say I don't trust them.
> 
> Perhaps you're right, Ecoboost. The dealer is expensive but this particular dealer has dealt with all of our Nissans we ever owned dating back to 2007.


Find a better shop. Shop around. Check yelp and the internet for references. Ask friends for referrals. I don't expect everyone to want or be able to work on cars, but you should be able to find an honest mechanic. There are plenty out there. Most dealership mechanics are hacks anyway. They'll rip you off just as bad or even worse than any independent shop.

This is what that work should have costed you at an independent shop (parts and labor).

Tires mounted and balanced - $350-$400
Rear brakes and rotors - $200
Struts (they should have done both sides since they're done in pairs) - $300 ($150 per side)
Oil change - $30

That's $900 tops. No where near the $1600 nissan got you for. That's $700 out of your pocket.

Buy the parts off rockauto, bring them to a shop, and have them install it for you. You'll save a ton of money doing it like that.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

That's when you switch to xchange leasing & become a real slave.

Glad you are done with uber, I am not too far behind.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely keep that in mind the next time. When I get home I'll look at the invoice as I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting something. It took them 8 hours to finish the car so I'm pretty sure I got raped on the labor.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jayman said:


> My Uber "career" wouldn't have covered $1600 worth of repairs.


Most careers don't cover $1600 of unplanned expenses. 
Shit happens sometimes.

How much did you make when you drove for uber?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Jayman said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely keep that in mind the next time. When I get home I'll look at the invoice as I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting something. It took them 8 hours to finish the car so I'm pretty sure I got raped on the labor.


Rear brakes and rotors should take an hour. Struts maybe an hour and half or two tops. Oil change 15 minutes. I don't think they charge tires by the hour, but i don't know how these dealers operate. It wouldn't surprise me if they did.

I could have done all that stuff for your car in like 2-3 hours in my garage not counting the tires. Don't have the equipment for that, but it should only be about $20 per tire for mounting and balancing. 8 hours is completely insane at probably $120 per hour or whatever they charge. Those are all very basic repairs. Easy stuff.



Cableguynoe said:


> Most careers don't cover $1600 of unplanned expenses.
> Shit happens sometimes.
> 
> How much did you make when you drove for uber?


Tires, brakes, and rotors should all be planned expenses in this line of work or for cars in general. Normal wear and tear.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Tires, brakes, and rotors should all be planned expenses in this line of work or for cars in general. Normal wear and tear.


True. But nobody plans on doing those all at the same time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Find a better shop. Shop around. Check yelp and the internet for references. Ask friends for referrals. I don't expect everyone to want or be able to work on cars, but you should be able to find an honest mechanic. There are plenty out there. Most dealership mechanics are hacks anyway. They'll rip you off just as bad or even worse than any independent shop.
> 
> This is what that work should have costed you at an independent shop (parts and labor).
> 
> ...


I disagree with bringing parts to a shop. If anything goes wrong, whether the part was at fault or the installation was, you'll have to pay for labor all over again.

Anyway, most shops will refuse to install parts they didn't sell.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

Ecoboost, I'd rather pay you to do the work!

We went to Nissan because my wife is anal about that sort of thing. We know everyone there and they know us. I guess with her it's a trust issue.



Cableguynoe said:


> Most careers don't cover $1600 of unplanned expenses.
> Shit happens sometimes.
> 
> How much did you make when you drove for uber?


About $15k in 2016, part time.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I disagree with bringing parts to a shop. If anything goes wrong, whether the part was at fault or the installation was, you'll have to pay for labor all over again.
> 
> Anyway, most shops will refuse to install parts they didn't sell.


Find a better shop then. There are plenty out there that will gladly install whatever you give them.

The only reason a shop would tell you something like that is because they're getting the parts at wholesale and selling them at retail.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You needed rotors at 56k? You could have had the rotors turned, not replaced. WTH are you doing, power braking your starts at every stop light? 56k shouldn't even be your first pad replacement yet replacing rotors. Do you tow and live in a mountainous area with steep grades on the roads?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Jayman said:


> Ecoboost, I'd rather pay you to do the work!
> 
> We went to Nissan because my wife is anal about that sort of thing. We know everyone there and they know us. I guess with her it's a trust issue.
> 
> About $15k in 2016, part time.


That's kind of always been something I've wanted to do. Open a performance parts shop. Never had the guts to go through with it. Too much of an unknown investment. For now I just work on friend and families cars for free. And mine too of course.

There are plenty of better mechanics out there than what you'll find at nissan. Most of those guys there are clueless.

Shop around. You'll find some good ones. You've got a very easy car to work on. No reason at all you'd have to bring it specifically to nissan.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You needed rotors at 56k? You could have had the rotors turned, not replaced. WTH are you doing, power braking your starts at every stop light? 56k shouldn't even be your first pad replacement yet replacing rotors. Do you tow and live in a mountainous area with steep grades on the roads?


No one turns rotors anymore. And it's probably my wife's driving habits since she takes the car into Chicago everyday. My pickup still has the original pads and rotors after 90k miles.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You needed rotors at 56k? You could have had the rotors turned, not replaced. WTH are you doing, power braking your starts at every stop light? 56k shouldn't even be your first pad replacement yet replacing rotors. Do you tow and live in a mountainous area with steep grades on the roads?


Not all rotors these days can be turned. Its not worth it to resurface them anymore. They're so cheap, just buy new ones. 56k for rotors isn't unheard of. All depends on pad material and driving style. I've killed rotors in under 10k miles on cars before.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jayman said:


> We went to Nissan because my wife is anal about that sort of thing. We know everyone there and they know us.


Obviously they know you. And I'm sure they love you. That's insane on a newer vehicle with only 56k on it.
Maintenance/repairs should run you between 4-7% of your gross revenue. That's includes all routine maintenance. Granted on major repairs you might have to dip into next year's percentage to offset something like a ****** or front end.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Obviously they know you. And I'm sure they love you. That's insane on a newer vehicle with only 56k on it.
> Maintenance/repairs should run you between 4-7% of your gross revenue. That's includes all routine maintenance. Granted on major repairs you might have to dip into next year's percentage to offset something like a ****** or front end.


Major repairs? That's when they get traded in. Our combined income is over $100k. So we're well within 4-7% range.

My pickup is all highway mileage. My Nissan is mostly start and stop city driving. That probably explains why the Nissan needed brakes and rotors and my truck doesn't with almost twice the mileage.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Not all rotors these days can be turned. Its not even worth it to resurface them anymore. They're so cheap, just buy new ones. 56k for rotors isn't unheard of. All depends on pad material and driving style. I've killed rotors in under 10k miles on cars before.


I've been driving fare for hire in Metro Phoenix for nearly 18 years with well over a million miles. I currently drive a '15 Escalade. My 3 other vehicles before this were all full size SUV's. Our surface street speed limits are almost always 45 and our in city freeways are 65. I drive nearly 65k city miles every year and I've never heard of throw away rotors. I've been a GM man my entire life and this story is why I'll continue to be a GM man my entire life. If rotors are shot at 56k with normal driving then I sure as hell don't want those rotors being the second most critical function of the brakes when I'm about to run into the ass end of a stalled cement truck on the freeway. And killing rotors in 10k is next to impossible unless you're trying to kill them.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Find a better shop. Shop around. Check yelp and the internet for references. Ask friends for referrals. I don't expect everyone to want or be able to work on cars, but you should be able to find an honest mechanic. There are plenty out there. Most dealership mechanics are hacks anyway. They'll rip you off just as bad or even worse than any independent shop.
> 
> This is what that work should have costed you at an independent shop (parts and labor).
> 
> ...


I am willing to bet he didnt need rotors, especially the rear. They probably charged him 400 just for the pads and rotors....

I did my rear breaks on my rouge last month, $26.00 bucks for the pads and 40 minutes of my time.



Jayman said:


> Took it in to Nissan today


Stop doing This!

My door handle broke, just the plastic handle on the outer drivers door. Niassin quoted me $396.00 parts and labor.
i got one online for $14.99 a you tube Video and one screw. I was done in 5 minutes.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> You needed rotors at 56k? You could have had the rotors turned, not replaced. WTH are you doing, power braking your starts at every stop light? 56k shouldn't even be your first pad replacement yet replacing rotors. Do you tow and live in a mountainous area with steep grades on the roads?


Rear no less... no way. On the rouge, the front pads are like 3 times thicker than the rear. I've replace my fronts twice and my rear once. In the last 2 years.

I replace my front rotors, they really didn't need but I had already bought them. Never replaced the rear. 200k miles


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I've been driving fare for hire in Metro Phoenix for nearly 18 years with well over a million miles. I currently drive a '15 Escalade. My 3 other vehicles before this were all full size SUV's. Our surface street speed limits are almost always 45 and our in city freeways are 65. I drive nearly 65k city miles every year and I've never heard of throw away rotors. I've been a GM man my entire life and this story is why I'll continue to be a GM man my entire life. If rotors are shot at 56k with normal driving then I sure as hell don't want those rotors being the second most critical function of the brakes when I'm about to run into the ass end of a stalled cement truck on the freeway. And killing rotors in 10k is next to impossible unless you're trying to kill them.


I've been driving either taxi or limo for the last 15 years. I run my own limo business right now. I do anywhere from 50k to 75k miles every year driving to and from NYC and Connecticut. I've had town cars with over 400k miles on them. Every single rotor on everyone of those cars have been throwaway rotors. At $25 to $35 a pop, it doesn't make sense to pay someone to resurface. I just pop off the old ones and put on the new ones. 50k to 75k miles on rotors is pretty typical for all the stop and go we do.

And the one's that lasted under 10k, those were for cars I took to the track. Hard braking. They weren't meant to last.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> The only reason a shop would tell you something like that is because they're getting the parts at wholesale and selling them at retail.


This is true. But as someone else stated, if something isn't right with them it's 100% on them. 
If u try to save a few bucks to bring your own parts and they agree to install them, they're just going to say that those parts you purchased where crap if something goes wrong. . 
Then they'll offer to replace them with their parts, charging you for the removal of those parts along with all the work they did up to that point.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Find a better shop then. There are plenty out there that will gladly install whatever you give them.
> 
> The only reason a shop would tell you something like that is because they're getting the parts at wholesale and selling them at retail.


It's not the only reason. It's also because they want to protect themselves in the event you give them a defective or poor quality part.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I've been driving either taxi or limo for the last 15 years. I run my own limo business right now. I do anywhere from 50k to 75k miles every year driving to and from NYC and Connecticut. I've had town cars with over 400k miles on them. Every single rotor on everyone of those cars have been throwaway rotors. At $25 to $35 a pop, it doesn't make sense to pay someone to resurface. I just pop off the old ones and put on the new ones. 50k to 75k miles on rotors is pretty typical for all the stop and go we do.
> 
> And the one's that lasted under 10k, those were for cars I took to the track. Hard braking. They weren't meant to last.


This guy has a Nissan rouge, no way his rear rotors needed replaced already, no way. I've got 200k on my rouge and have the origanal rear rotors on the car. I'm only on the 3rd set of rear break pads, about 20k in.

Dealerships are either very honest or very shady with most being the latter..


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

Yes, the rotors needed to be replaced as well as the pads. I can't understand why the rear ones went first. The front ones are just fine. I did notice the brakes were getting "mushy" for lack of a better term. Now they're nice and solid like the day we bought it. Every car and driving style is different. So what may last forever for you, might break down for someone else.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


Rear drum breaks Shouldnt wear out at 56,000 miles. You ride the brakes?
Usually front rotors go first.
Any other signs of " excessive wear" on it for 56,000 miles ? Speedos go for under $100.00 on e bay.
Want it to be a 25,000 mile Nissan in the future ?
You should Always change strutts in sets.
Per axle.

Do you ride the brakes ?
It is a nice ride. They are good looking trucks.
I always get quotes if im out of town.
In town i have a mechanic.
I know where he lives.
I get cash discount.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Rear drum breaks Shouldnt wear out at 56,000 miles. You ride the brakes?
> Usually front rotors go first.
> Any other signs of " excessive wear" on it for 56,000 miles ? Speedos go for under $100.00 on e bay.
> Want it to be a 25,000 mile Nissan in the future ?
> ...


I don't ride the brakes. Perhaps my wife does as it's her daily driver, through Chicago.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jayman said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely keep that in mind the next time. When I get home I'll look at the invoice as I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting something. It took them 8 hours to finish the car so I'm pretty sure I got raped on the labor.


They have a price book.
The prices per a job are listed.
Parts may vary.
What you need to watch is changing of un needed parts.
Ask for the old parts.
They are yours.
Drums and discs can be turned on a lathe instead of buying new.
Hell ive bought lifetime warranty brakes got car to 120 and locked em up a few times to machine rotors with the pads.
Then exchanged the pads for new pads.
Free machining.
I buffed those ridges right off of those discs.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They have a price book.
> The prices per a job are listed.
> Parts may vary.
> What you need to watch is changing of un needed parts.
> ...


No one in my area turns rotors anymore. Just buy new.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Also, tires at a dealership will cost you $150.00 to $250.00 more than Sams or a discount outlet. For exact same tires.
Not all dealerships are bad.
Main thing is you trust your vehicle and know it is in good shape.



Jayman said:


> No one in my area turns rotors anymore. Just buy new.


Disposable society.
Ill buff them with a handgrinder and a tiger wheel if i had to. Got light touch and good eye from pipefitting.
But its ez to screw up.



Cableguynoe said:


> This is true. But as someone else stated, if something isn't right with them it's 100% on them.
> If u try to save a few bucks to bring your own parts and they agree to install them, they're just going to say that those parts you purchased where crap if something goes wrong. .
> Then they'll offer to replace them with their parts, charging you for the removal of those parts along with all the work they did up to that point.


Almost all aftermarket parts are OEM spec. Parts.
IF it says Made in China, avoid like the plague.

A


EcoboostMKS said:


> I've been driving either taxi or limo for the last 15 years. I run my own limo business right now. I do anywhere from 50k to 75k miles every year driving to and from NYC and Connecticut. I've had town cars with over 400k miles on them. Every single rotor on everyone of those cars have been throwaway rotors. At $25 to $35 a pop, it doesn't make sense to pay someone to resurface. I just pop off the old ones and put on the new ones. 50k to 75k miles on rotors is pretty typical for all the stop and go we do.
> 
> And the one's that lasted under 10k, those were for cars I took to the track. Hard braking. They weren't meant to last.


Autozone may be $35 and up.
Not dealer parts.
I got to get that deep in, im repacking bearings, axle seals, wheel cylinders . . . not going back in again.
Will break proof the whole section.



wk1102 said:


> I am willing to bet he didnt need rotors, especially the rear. They probably charged him 400 just for the pads and rotors....
> 
> I did my rear breaks on my rouge last month, $26.00 bucks for the pads and 40 minutes of my time.
> 
> ...


Ive got 175,000 miles on my rear drums on a 95 s 10. Original brakes.
Light rear end though.
Rear tires last forever too.
When doing 90 mph rear end weighs about 100 lbs with air lift.
Tailgate drag helps, acts as spoiler.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


Keep looking for a good, not too expensive mechanic pay for the inspection, go to 2 or 3 more places do the same choose the one with the less price and more experience, do this the following 2 times you need to do repairs.
Go to the dealer only if its a problem with the engine that nobody knows what's wrong, just to inspect.
Youtube is a good help to get started with general maintenance, I started like that repairing my civic converting a $5000 dealer estimate into a $1200 diy repair
Repairs will come, even if you don't work for uber.
Put hard rotors and soft ceramic pads next time, then your rotors will last more


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you have a well paying job, then uber money is just icing on the cake. Id like tp think driving uber part time for a year, you netted at least 1600. Eventually youll need new tires and breaks, so ubering paid for that so you didnt have to dip into your main funds to do so.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


$1,600? Lol, was this guy at the service desk? You got scalped.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Autozone may be $35 and up.
> Not dealer parts.
> I got to get that deep in, im repacking bearings, axle seals, wheel cylinders . . . not going back in again.
> Will break proof the whole section.
> ...





tohunt4me said:


> Rear drum breaks Shouldnt wear out at 56,000 miles. You ride the brakes?
> Usually front rotors go first.
> Any other signs of " excessive wear" on it for 56,000 miles ? Speedos go for under $100.00 on e bay.
> Want it to be a 25,000 mile Nissan in the future ?
> ...


They aren't rear drums. Rears use disk brakes. Rear rotors for this car can be had for as cheap as $12 each. $18 for raybestos which is just as good as oem when it comes to rotors.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/nissan,2015,rogue,2.5l+l4,3308918,brake+&+wheel+hub,rotor,1896



Nats121 said:


> It's not the only reason. It's also because they want to protect themselves in the event you give them a defective or poor quality part.


Protect themselves? They're a business. They're trying to make a profit and they profit more by upselling parts. It's next to impossible to buy defective rotors and brakes. Same for pretty much any car part outside of the electrical ones. Especially if you buy from a reputable source.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


Wow 56k miles and you needed rear brakes and shocks already ? 
Those parts should have lasted much longer you might need to adjust your driving

Granted since I do my own work I probably could have done all of that for about $500 to $700 including tires .

This is rocket science ,people should be putting a small amount of money each week to vehicle repair and maintenance. Obviously putting around 1000miles a week for a full time driver you're gonna wear stuff out 4 times faster then the normal driver


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Wow 56k miles and you needed rear brakes and shocks already ?
> Those parts should have lasted much longer you might need to adjust your driving
> 
> Granted since I do my own work I probably could have done all of that for about $500 to $700 including tires .
> ...


if you do 1500 trips doing part time with most of people sitting in the back for 6 months this could be the case


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> if you do 1500 trips doing part time with most of people sitting in the back for 6 months this could be the case


Yeah but still I out 60k miles on a sedan with everyone in the rear and no need to replace anything yet. My rear brakes still had over half their life left. I know Nissan aren't the best quality I'd cars if still, kinda disappointing in a small suv


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> $1600 for that?? Stop going to the dealer. You know why they call them the "stealership", right?
> 
> Those are all minor and simple repairs. You should have gotten that done for half of that. Even less if you could do the repairs yourself minus the tires.


Hes got stock wheels and tires....that crap doesnt cost jack, plenty of brand new takeoffs floating around at rockbottom prices

Hell i got 4 perfect bmw 650i 18" rims, 4 brand new japanese-made Bridgestone RFT 245/45zr18 tires, and even tire pressure sensors that synced right up for ***$500***.... and thats takeoffs from a $95k car.

Basic Nissan stuff should be pennies.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I've been driving fare for hire in Metro Phoenix for nearly 18 years with well over a million miles. I currently drive a '15 Escalade. My 3 other vehicles before this were all full size SUV's. Our surface street speed limits are almost always 45 and our in city freeways are 65. I drive nearly 65k city miles every year and I've never heard of throw away rotors. I've been a GM man my entire life and this story is why I'll continue to be a GM man my entire life. If rotors are shot at 56k with normal driving then I sure as hell don't want those rotors being the second most critical function of the brakes when I'm about to run into the ass end of a stalled cement truck on the freeway. And killing rotors in 10k is next to impossible unless you're trying to kill them.


'15 escalade?? Ouch....what # ****** are you on?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Hes got stock wheels and tires....that crap doesnt cost jack, plenty of brand new takeoffs floating around at rockbottom prices
> 
> Hell i got 4 perfect bmw 650i 18" rims, 4 brand new japanese-made Bridgestone RFT 245/45zr18 tires, and even tire pressure sensors that synced right up for ***$500***.... and thats takeoffs from a $95k car.
> 
> ...


Still #1. But since you asked, you know the dreaded GM ****** curse. My 01 Suburban went through 3 ******'s. In Phoenix I have a great ****** guy. It's Ken's Transmission on Bell Rd in North Phoenix. One day service and still only charges me $1200. GM, maker of the 100,000 mile ******. I'm lucky with the '15 so far. I'm at 155k with original ******. Now watch this. I have a Metallica concert charter tonight and my ****** will go out. It's ok, I plan for these things. Shouldn't be too much longer before the fuel pump goes, then the internal oil pump and finally the front end. I put $250/month away every month for these things and tires. I do charge a hell of a lot more then $.80/mile and $10/hour though.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Still #1. But since you asked, you know the dreaded GM ****** curse. My 01 Suburban went through 3 ******'s. In Phoenix I have a great ****** guy. It's Ken's Transmission on Bell Rd in North Phoenix. One day service and still only charges me $1200. GM, maker of the 100,000 mile ******. I'm lucky with the '15 so far. I'm at 155k with original ******. Now watch this. I have a Metallica concert charter tonight and my ****** will go out. It's ok, I plan for these things. Shouldn't be too much longer before the fuel pump goes, then the internal oil pump and finally the front end. I put $250/month away every month for these things and tires. I do charge a hell of a lot more then $.80/mile and $10/hour though.


Really??

Everyone else seemed to claim GM trannies are specifically 90-110k mile worthy on 15&up models, and lasted 200-250k on previous versions

I was actually seriously considering going with a '13 Tahoe PPV after piling on a bunch of miles on the Expedition SSV... so you're saying those '13's are just as bad?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Have spent $6k on my ride over past 12 months. 155k on it


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Have spent $6k on my ride over past 12 months. 155k on it


I hope that includes vehicle payments and insurance.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I hope that includes vehicle payments and insurance.


Nope...

$3,500 Transmission rebuild
$1,500 Water pump & crank seals
$500 Front & rear brakes w/rotors
$500 Starter
$500 New Tires

None of that done at a dealer.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Nope...
> 
> $3,500 Transmission rebuild
> $1,500 Water pump & crank seals
> ...


Holy crap! What do you drive? A four second top fuel qualifier? The ****** and water pump are insane prices. If a set of installed tires only cost $500, then that vehicle with 155k on it is not even worth $6k.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Holy crap! What do you drive? A four second top fuel qualifier? The ****** and water pump are insane prices. If a set of installed tires only cost $500, then that vehicle with 155k on it is not even worth $6k.


It is barely worth 8k. I'm upside down on the loan and need to keep it another year. Already looked at selling it and getting different. I never buy new.

All that said, miles put on our cars cost real $'s...

Bought the tires at Costco....good ones, too.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> All that said, miles put on our cars cost real $'s...
> 
> Bought the tires at Costco....good ones, too.


Michelins are good tires. You are correct. Miles do cost money on a vehicle. You want your maintenance/repairs to be around 5% of your revenue.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Michelins are good tires. You are correct. Miles do cost money on a vehicle. You want your maintenance/repairs to be around 5% of your revenue.


If I average that $6k over the 2.5 years I've done Uber...it's a bit less than the 5% - but car wont' be worth anything this time next year with 200k on it : /

Yup...Michelins...


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Your first mistake was taking it to a dealership to get serviced for rotors/brake pads etc. They overcharge and are no better than reputable independent shops. Heck if you learn to take out rotors and do the pads you would save a ton its an easy job.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> If I average that $6k over the 2.5 years I've done Uber...it's a bit less than the 5% - but car wont' be worth anything this time next year with 200k on it : /


What about your oil changes, ****** service, tire rotate/rebalance, brake service, radiator service, AC service, car washes, car detail, any other required/routine maintenance.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In Phoenix I have a great ****** guy


I'd have never guessed you went that way...

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What about your oil changes, ****** service, tire rotate/rebalance, brake service, radiator service, AC service, car washes, car detail, any other required/routine maintenance.


I would put those at another $500 over the past 2.5 years.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I'd have never guessed you went that way...
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Classic. I'm watching the HOF inductees and stumbled on this. Too funny.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I'd have never guessed you went that way...
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## UberBy11 (Jan 18, 2017)

I 2nd RocketAuto for parts. 
Rear Rotor from them $12 (they only had 1 in stock) so I had to swing by Autozone for the other $55. I have a reliable mechanic to do the work.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Have spent $6k on my ride over past 12 months. 155k on it


Ouch.... is it even WORTH 6k at this point??


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


>


I went that way one drunken night back in the early 80's. It's way overrated.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Holy crap! What do you drive? A four second top fuel qualifier? The ****** and water pump are insane prices. If a set of installed tires only cost $500, then that vehicle with 155k on it is not even worth $6k.


You got 24" spinners on your truck or something???

500 for tires is pretty dang expensive for most brands and sizes... just gotta shop around. ive found brand new pirelli pzeros for 90 bucks a pop (in 235/35zr19 no less)... now granted pzeros dont have much staying power, but theyre hella fun and usually considered a hi-end product

And thats even without venturing into the wonderful world of takeoffs...



UberBy11 said:


> I 2nd RocketAuto for parts.
> Rear Rotor from them $12 (they only had 1 in stock) so I had to swing by Autozone for the other $55. I have a reliable mechanic to do the work.


Uhm...PLEASE dont mismatch brake and suspension components.

Replace that stuff in pairs.


----------



## UberBy11 (Jan 18, 2017)

Usually I wouldn't but I was in a time crunch....and on the mechanics agenda. I had the rotors replaced secondary to another set of repairs he was doing. Thank you though.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberBy11 said:


> I 2nd RocketAuto for parts.
> Rear Rotor from them $12 (they only had 1 in stock) so I had to swing by Autozone for the other $55. I have a reliable mechanic to do the work.


Rotors are so easy... break pads are easy too. On a 1-10 scale 10 being the hardest pads are a 3, rotors are a 1-1.5. Everyone should learn to do breaks themselves.

I'm not very mechanically gifted, so if I say it's not hard it's really not hard.

My 11 year old son helped me, last time and did 80% himself .

I taught my 19 y/o how and it took me 90 minutes to do both sides on the front. If you're doing the pads, the old Rotor is slid off, new one slid on. You might need to smack it with a hammer.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Adieu said:


> You got 24" spinners on your truck or something???
> 
> 500 for tires is pretty dang expensive for most brands and sizes... just gotta shop around. ive found brand new pirelli pzeros for 90 bucks a pop (in 235/35zr19 no less)... now granted pzeros dont have much staying power, but theyre hella fun and usually considered a hi-end product.


BF Goodrich All-Terrain KO2's run about $225/each. By the time I get new valve stems, mounted and balanced, I'm at about $1,000 for the set.

I single-handedly kept my local Sears Auto Center in business until this June.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

sounds like a crooked mechanic find another one


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


You should stop driving for Uber. If your Uber pay can not cover the cost of repairs, then its costing you money to drive and your not only driving for free, but your paying to drive. This shouldn't be the case and even though rates are low, its still enough to set aside some cash for repairs. (I set aside $ from Uber every week for any surprise repairs and it seems to work well for me. )

I am not a mechanic either but I do try repairs myself before taking it somewhere. You will be surprised what you can learn just from the web and you tube videos. I recently bought a second vehicle (similar to my first one) so its not a complete re-learn. Having a second vehicle (even a cheap one) allows you to take a time on repair so that a car repair is not an emergency. You can mess around with fixing it yourself for a couple days, or take it to a reliable mechanic that may be backed up for that day. Worst case, it allows you to save money for an expensive repair.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> BF Goodrich All-Terrain KO2's run about $225/each. By the time I get new valve stems, mounted and balanced, I'm at about $1,000 for the set.
> 
> I single-handedly kept my local Sears Auto Center in business until this June.


Im on KO2's myself.... seem pretty life-proof, knock on wood...

However Ive seen em sold with cheapie rims or steelies as takeoffs before, for pennies.... I'd go for those before sinking a grand on a new set.

Btw, which ones you got, P-rated or LT-rated???


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You needed rotors at 56k? You could have had the rotors turned, not replaced. WTH are you doing, power braking your starts at every stop light? 56k shouldn't even be your first pad replacement yet replacing rotors. Do you tow and live in a mountainous area with steep grades on the roads?


Techs at dealers get real lazy when it comes with cutting rotors they get paid the same amount to cut or replace rotors, why waste time cutting when they can slap new rotors and pads in 20 min and move on to another car.

Worked in service dept for over 10 years and it was always like that.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Btw, which ones you got, P-rated or LT-rated???


LT's.

I'm thinking about switching over to a set of Continental Terrain Contact A/T's or General Grabbers in late November before winter hits.

I like the KO2's, but I've got to do something to bring my fuel mileage up - 11mpg in city driving is killing me!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Ripped off


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

$3,200 for general stuff over an 8 month period. Parts and labor at a discount as I was in the car business. 

Happens so plan for it...meaning save $$ for it


----------



## Thefastest1 (Jul 2, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Find a better shop. Shop around. Check yelp and the internet for references. Ask friends for referrals. I don't expect everyone to want or be able to work on cars, but you should be able to find an honest mechanic. There are plenty out there. Most dealership mechanics are hacks anyway. They'll rip you off just as bad or even worse than any independent shop.
> 
> This is what that work should have costed you at an independent shop (parts and labor).
> 
> ...


Majority of repair shops will not let you bring your own parts. fact


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Thefastest1 said:


> Majority of repair shops will not let you bring your own parts. fact


Must be a bahston thing then, because in NYC, they all let you other than the chain places. Any independent shop around here can care less where you get your parts.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> LT's.
> 
> I'm thinking about switching over to a set of Continental Terrain Contact A/T's or General Grabbers in late November before winter hits.
> 
> I like the KO2's, but I've got to do something to bring my fuel mileage up - 11mpg in city driving is killing me!


I've used the KO2 and Grabbers but I prefer Nitto Terra Grapplers for on road use , they seemed to handle ice better the the other two and gave a smoother ride . I had all of these on a P38 Range Rover HSE , before going to 33inch Mickey Thompson MTZ which are awesome off road but terrible on road lol


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Find a better shop. Shop around. Check yelp and the internet for references. Ask friends for referrals. I don't expect everyone to want or be able to work on cars, but you should be able to find an honest mechanic. There are plenty out there. Most dealership mechanics are hacks anyway. They'll rip you off just as bad or even worse than any independent shop.
> 
> This is what that work should have costed you at an independent shop (parts and labor).
> 
> ...


tires mounted and balances it no more than 25 dollars a tire. I'm originally from NYC and never have paid more for mounting and balancing. please stop giving bad advice


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I've used the KO2 and Grabbers but I prefer Nitto Terra Grapplers for on road use , they seemed to handle ice better the the other two and gave a smoother ride . I had all of these on a P38 Range Rover HSE , before going to 33inch Mickey Thompson MTZ which are awesome off road but terrible on road lol


I like the UTQG (600 A B) on the Nitto's, but they don't make them in 18" according to their website.

The more I think about it, the more I lean toward buying a set of Continental tires. The CrossContact LX20 has more of a highway tread than the KO2's, and the UTQG is 740 A B, so they should last a couple of years.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I like the UTQG (600 A B) on the Nitto's, but they don't make them in 18" according to their website.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I lean toward buying a set of Continental tires. The CrossContact LX20 has more of a highway tread than the KO2's, and the UTQG is 740 A B, so they should last a couple of years.


I had them on 18s. If I remember correctly 255/55/18


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


If your car needed those things done and using it for work meant you HAD to do the repairs and get new tyres isn't that's good thing? If you had left it for two more years, your future repair cost would've been much worse. Unless of course the dealership was making repairs and changing tyres that they didn't have to just to rake $1600 out of ya.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> tires mounted and balances it no more than 25 dollars a tire. I'm originally from NYC and never have paid more for mounting and balancing. please stop giving bad advice


I was including the cost of tires in that price...

Obviously it doesn't cost $100/tire for just mounting and balancing. You couldn't pick that up?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


I don't know where to start with this. It's like a 4.39 rated ping when it's busy. Pass.


----------



## Rubio (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm about to do brakes rotors and left side bearings and it will cost me less than $200 for all that, parts and labor. Rotors cut for $30 for BOTH. 

A place here quoted me $282 to replace my shock absorbers and I walked cuz i thought it was too expensive. I'll find it for $200 or less too, guaranteed. 

Uber isn't good business unless you can keep repairing your car on the cheap.


----------



## No_water (Sep 6, 2016)

Have a well paying job ? Then you drive p/t for Uber. Go away.....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


I do all my own work. $30 walmart fully synthetic oil and filter, $300 goodyear tires that last about 30k, front and rear brakes lifetime replacement from Autozone for about $70 total, $100 for a strut from rockauto. All labor is free since I do it.

When you have to have your car worked on at the Stealership, yes, it can be expensive.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

You got ripped off. Probably got overcharged for the lube.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

You know OEM tires can be incredibly expensive. 2-300 dollars each. That's literally 800-1200 right there. And for the love of Christ, I'm not advocating it either. 

No doubt he got taken for a ride..but where?

I mean, how about we see the invoice before we turn into apes throwing our crap at the monitors and hooping and yelling.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


I just replaced both front and rear pads on two cars and rotors on one of them for $400 total (includes parts and labor). Don't go to dealer.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Bulls23 said:


> I just replaced both front and rear pads on two cars and rotors on one of them for $400 total (includes parts and labor). Don't go to dealer.


You could have cut that down from $400 to to about $100 to $150 if you did it yourself. Ceramic pads front and back for $60 total and about $50 to $100 for two rotors. Brakes are very easy to do. Any novice could do them with basic hand tools.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i brought a 2015 car for 20k 7 off and its worth $9500 in trade...75k on it..but it got pay for with good business


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> LT's.
> 
> I'm thinking about switching over to a set of Continental Terrain Contact A/T's or General Grabbers in late November before winter hits.
> 
> I like the KO2's, but I've got to do something to bring my fuel mileage up - 11mpg in city driving is killing me!


Is it the KO2's?

My old expy gets 12 - 18 mpg (5.4l V8 @ 170k mi, no 4cyl cruise, no turbo, no hybrid) depending on driving style... 12 if gridlock during day, lunatic road rage driving at 95mph at night...

PS brw truck guys, what PSI do you run your KO2s at on a fullsize truck that often gets full load of pax and luggage?? Im at 38psi but no clue if thats even vaguely right


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

2400 for a Sentra CVT ******


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...





Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


You should have bought another Prius. One of the most popular and reliable, fuel efficient low maitenance cars ever. Brakes last at least 100k. Mine has 60k miles. The only thing I've done to it, is regular oil changes every 10k miles and new tires at 58k.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Marrero said:


> You should have bought another Prius. One of the most popular and reliable, fuel efficient low maitenance cars ever. *Brakes last at least 100k.* Mine has 60k miles. The only thing I've done to it, is regular oil changes every 10k miles and new tires at 58k.


Really? I mean it makes sense, they got that electric engine braking mojo going on. I'm between a Volt, a model 3, and now I guess a Prius for my next car. (NO! This is not with uber in mind, I'll probably keep my current car for that)


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

DirkDeadeye said:


> Really? I mean it makes sense, they got that electric engine braking mojo going on. I'm between a Volt, a model 3, and now I guess a Prius for my next car. (NO! This is not with uber in mind, I'll probably keep my current car for that)


I believe a prius could get close to 100k on brakes. My passat was closing in on 70k when I sold it on the original brakes and they still had at least another 10k on them


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

I wonder if a model 3 will make the cut for select. I don't plan on buying a new car till I get a new real job, but that would be a nice perk for rainy day funding.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

DirkDeadeye said:


> I wonder if a model 3 will make the cut for select. I don't plan on buying a new car till I get a new real job, but that would be a nice perk for rainy day funding.


I guarantee it will . If some markets will allow a Camry on select a Tesla 3 will forsure

If you could actually buy one it would be a great UberSelect car if you bought one with no money down and some basic options you'd be looking at around $42k out the door which on a 48 month loan @ a standard 3% interest would be almost a $900 payment which is about what people pay for they're Hyundai Elantras through the rental program, still too expensive even if you got free charging with it to justify it plus Teslas have horrible build quality

(especially if you live in a place you can charge for free , my complex has free charging stations and my garage has a regular outlet for slow charging that isn't metered to me)


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Jayman said:


> Nissan Rogue... Awesome vehicle which gets great gas mileage for it's size. AWD which helped me through winter. Really roomy and people seem to like it better than when I drove a Prius (which got totalled, not while driving Uber and I wasn't at fault).
> 
> Took it in to Nissan today for an oil change, needed 4 tires, rear brakes and rotors (drums?) and a strut. The car has 56k on it and it's a 2015. Drives like a dream now.
> 
> ...


Next time order your tires online at Tirerack and have them shipped to a local shop...prices for installation pre-set by Tirerack.


----------

